# DTG Printing and Hovering Heat Press



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I have had problems on printing grey and charcoal shirts with white ink and sometimes red with white ink. 

My Problem with the grey and charcoal shirts is that after pressing the shirts when using white ink there is a orange stain that goes through the back of the shirts.

I've had a problem with red shirts when printing with white ink and pressing also. Initially after print the shirts looked great. After pressing the black ink that was on top of the white ink turned a charcoal color.

I now have a order for purple and green shirts I have never printed on them. This is an important order to make sure they come our right.

My question is am I able to hover the heat press like a conveyor to cure the ink if these shirts also stain after pressing ? Can some one that may have had the same issues as me let me know how they resolved there issues. I would think that I should be able to print on any color shirt with out issues.

TIA.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

When I had a dtg I always did a hover for 130 seconds then did a full cure with very little pressure
You don't need to crush it


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you have problems printing white ink on certain colors ? Staining happening on the back of the shirts ?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope never had that if the shirt was pretreated correctly.
What printer, what ink, pretreat.
Hoovering can help in some cases, In the past I did a hoover for 30 secs as the first part of the cure and then the rest of the time at very light pressure. 180 secs total for white ink base with cmyk on top.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I Pre treat the all shirts the same. I've had problems with specific colors. When I use white ink with cmyk on top the image on the front of the shirt stains through the back of the shirt. Turns the back of it a browinsh orange color. So far with Charcoal and Silver color shirts I've tried Keya and Port and company shirts. I use dupont ink and image Armor Pre treatment. I Hover over for about 10 seconds then Press the shirts for 180 seconds on 330 degrees.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok take back what I said about colors, I hate red, dye bleeding into white is a common issue.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Try dressing the shirt on the platen if you can. We went to that with all our shirts (LAT,Keya & CH) and the problem went away.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry I dont understand when you say dress the shirt?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

tchandler52 said:


> I'm sorry I dont understand when you say dress the shirt?


Put the shirt the way that platen will be inside the shirt. That is the propper wya BTW.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok I think I understand. Your saying on the heat press. I haven't tried that, but I have tried to put teflon sheet between the shirt and it just brung the stain back out to the front of the shirt around the image I printed. 

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

This also helps a lot when you are printing both back and front side of the shirt.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

You gotta be pressing to hard 
You should be just resting on the shirt 
Use a longer dwell time to get the moisture out.
I can actually wiggle my heat plate when curing . I used to have a lot of problems until I started the short hover and little to no pressure on the cure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

